# keep it or not?



## wslugantz240sx (Nov 15, 2006)

i can't really decide weither to keep my ka24de and install a turbo kit or swap for an sr20 and build it up in my 95 240sx. could someone give me some feed back from expierance.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

this has been asked so many times, but it's all about preference. i'd go with the SR, but you're going to find people on here that will bash the SR and say go KA just because they can. a KA isn't going to be as reliable as an SR will be.


----------



## wslugantz240sx (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks man, i have heard that the sr20 is a smoother running and more reliable engine


----------



## OBOLISK NH (Jul 7, 2006)

it is, more parts for the SR20 are now becoming available due to the popularity of the whole drift scene, 15 min of googling will get you an expanse of parts but be wise, if you find a part you really want shop around. I'll tell you first hand b/c i wanted a HKS SSQV REALLY bad and found many from $275-400 ( for the same part and nothing extra!) so i called Stillen, got it for $205 and a flange for 15 more. but be carefull of knock offs, it may say it's "it" but be sure, and stay away form e-bay if quality is what you want. so far with my sr20 i have had no problems other than a cracked turbo coolant line that was replaced and for under 200 bucks. it's a cooler climate where i live and my car (even with the stock I/C) runs like a beast.


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

ALso there's the option of the RB's!!! RB25DET! Hey we live pretty close to each other!


----------



## wslugantz240sx (Nov 15, 2006)

An rb26det would really kick some ass! where in northern ky do u live?
hey does anyone know the best way to get the yellow off my headlights without buying exspensive glass german headlights?


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

I live in burlington... Yeah an rb26dett would kick ass but you'll have to convert it to det or convert your s14 to right hand drive, but rb25 goes right in... I just bought all new oem headlights for under $500 and are currently being put on, but I heard there's some stuff at like pepboys that'll clear it up, I asked the same thing on a thread a good while ago, so search for it... People gave lots of ideas...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you can keep the TT setup on a RB26, there is a downpipe made to fit it.




as for the headlights, take some metal polishing compound and rub it onto the headlights. then take a buffer and remove the compound. they'll look brand new.


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

Nismo240 said:


> you can keep the TT setup on a RB26, there is a downpipe made to fit it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried that and it didn't work out too well. I'll try it again with the polisher. I did it all by hand.

How long did you leave the compound on the headlights?


----------



## Bullitt (Jul 2, 2004)

To do mine I use Motopro spray polish. Its the same stuff I use to clean my YZF600 with. Just wipe on and off with a terry cloth or microfiber, and the more you buff, the better. Cycle Gear - Motorcycle Apparel, Parts and Accessories


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Chief_Suicide said:


> I tried that and it didn't work out too well. I'll try it again with the polisher. I did it all by hand.
> 
> How long did you leave the compound on the headlights?


it won't work as well if you're doing it by hand. a buffer will make it look a whole lot better. you don't need to leave the compund on very long, a few minutes tops is all you need.


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

xcrunner18 said:


> ALso there's the option of the RB's!!! RB25DET! Hey we live pretty close to each other!



do you have to get the front crossmember also? if not getting the front clip


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

mrasiankix said:


> do you have to get the front crossmember also? if not getting the front clip


Check out sportcompact mags website they have a VERY VERY detailed instruction on the rb25det swap... But to my knowledge I think you could get away with the stock crossmember, but I wouldn't unless your just swappin it in for show...


----------



## 240SXTWINTURBO900HP (Mar 2, 2007)

HEY WUZ UP MAN THIS CURTIS I OWN A 1996 240SX WITH A FULL CONVERSION FROM A S15 I HAVE A RB26DETT MOTOR INSTALLED IN MY CAR I WISHED I HAD WENT WITH THE SR RATHER THAN THE RB SWAP YES AS YOU CAN SEE I DO HAVE 900HP UNDER THE HOOD OF MY CAR GO WITH THE SR AND IF YOU WANT TO SELL THE KA LET ME KNOW I WANT TO PUT IN MY OTHER 240SX I OWN TWO OF THEM ONE IS FOR SHOW AND THE ORTHER ONE IS FOR MY DAILY DRIVE LATER


----------

